
Web site best viewed on W x H resolution - unusximmortalis
remember those times when a site would announce &quot;best viewed on Internet Explorer Vx.y&quot;? why today we do not have a meta html tag which will set what is the best resolution the sites could be viewed so the browsers would read it and adjust its view to the declared resolution? because there&#x27;s quite a few resolutions out there and because each site is best viewed on a specific resolution. and because these resolutions are perpetually changing.
thanks
======
joefarish
A lot of websites now implement responsive design so this isn't required:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Responsive_web_design](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Responsive_web_design)

